# survivor shrimp



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

So I went downstairs today to feed the fish when I noticed 2 of my CRS on the ground  They were dried up and in shrimp heaven.

Now the day before I did a small water change and filled the water up a bit too high. I didn't bother draining it since the water evaporates so fast anyways.... I guess the shrimp jumped out or climbed out.

I keep a towel on the ground that I use to keep the ground dry when I do water changes. I was looking around to see if more shrimp managed to get out when I looked in the towel and found another dried up shrimp rolled up in the towel... I proceeded to pick it up and throw it in the drain with the other 2 shrimp. THEN! The shrimp moved a bit.  IT'S ALIVEEE!!!

I put it in a quarantine tank to wash the dirt off then proceeded to throw it back into the main tank. For the first 10 minutes it didn't really move and looked dead to me. I decided to take it out and declare it RIP. It moved again! 

So after an hour of watching it struggling to stay alive here is where it stands now.










Talk about a survivor 

Here is a photo I finally got of one of the shrimp I got off novices A-S grade bunch  obviously not an A-S grade


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I was scooping some out about a month ago and moving them around, one I guess was stuck in the net. I rest the net on top of my HOB filter. 30mins later I grabbed the net to start scooping again, noticed a shrimp stuck in there. I waved it in the water, the shrimp came right out and went back in the water swimming away. A good 20-30mins out of water just in a wet net and it was fine. I've also watched them climb up the algae strings that come from my HOB filter right into the filter coming out of the water before.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is a photo I finally got of one of the shrimp I got off novices A-S grade bunch  obviously not an A-S grade








[/QUOTE]

you were lucky to pick those out - enjoy them


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Crap I hope that didn't happen to me too...Although it would make sense on how i had 5 blue tigers and now i can only find 2. BTW you wouldn't happen to be the same Brian as the one from CRSX would you?


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

saaamee guy


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL nice! didn't know anyone from CRSX would be on here as well.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

you know we have our own aquarium chat in the lounge right lol


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

lol I had no idea...can you tell I've only been a member on CRSX since 2007? I haven't really been an active member on that site for the last 2 years anyways and I also like the people here a lot better. Extremely knowledgeable, friendly, generous, and patient. No trolling or excessive drama... just an overall better community.

Regardless, welcome to the world of addictive shrimping  I myself just got into it maybe a month or 2 ago. Just yesterday I noticed my first berried CRS


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

car forums and aquarium forums = two different worlds haha. not even comparable.

still waiting for a day off so I can go pick up some fire red shrimp.. I have a few in a small tank right now. All the females are berried.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I say it would all depend on the maturity of that particular community regardless of the specific interest like cars or aquariums. For example, I'm also on Gtaltima.com and I have nothing but positive thoughts and comments for them. Don't take me wrong thought, I'm not saying CRSX is nothing bunch of immature dramatic young teenagers. Since I've joined CRSX I've met some outstanding people and learned pretty much everything i know about cars today, but I've also got a lot of negative experiences on there.

Back onto shrimps, I noticed your tank is also planted...do you inject C02 into it?


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

no doubt that clubrsx is one of the worse, its a honda. thats how honda forums always end up like.

no co2. It's just some low light plants and the shrimp. I want to get into painted fire reds though. Gonna head over to Kims after work today to check if they have any left.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

lol yea i had to learn that the hard way 

I have a DIY C02 Injected into my shrimp tank and i'm wondering the effects it might have on the baby shrimps. I guess i'll just have to wait and find out.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

As long as your pH doesn't swing it should be fine.


----------

